# Competition in Chicago?



## marthaurion (Nov 3, 2010)

It might be a little short notice, but I found a place near the University of Chicago willing to let us use one of their rooms as a venue for a competition. I set the date as December 4th, but that can change as needed. Thoughts?


----------



## anders (Nov 3, 2010)

I would appreciate a competition in Chicago the weekend of 24-25 June 2011.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2010)

> 8a4) The competition must be clearly announced, and should be announced at least a month before the competition starts.



Good luck making December 4th. 

If it does come through though, I'll judge and scramble.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Nov 3, 2010)

for competitions in chicago for me always have to do with the weather... if it is REALLY snowy i cant go. if it is sorta snowy i cant go. if it is REALLY rainy i probably cant go. If it is just normal weather, for the most part i can go. i would like to go. Chicago would probably get a good turnout


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Good luck making December 4th.
> 
> If it does come through though, I'll judge and scramble.


 
Yeah...the alternative is some time in January, which may be better. I might have gotten a little too excited

Edit: Actually, now that I read that over, I don't think that December 4th is even an option. So it may end up being in January or February.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 3, 2010)

I could probably go/help. December does seem a little bit too early if your planning it now though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't want to be the spreader of rumours, but this might affect you. I've heard some stuff about a Minnesota Competition during January.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 3, 2010)

Is it by the U.I.C pavilion? I used to go to school a block away from there =]. Also, it's by the Racine blue line, and highway, good venue choice.

However, it it possible to have it during winter break?


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 3, 2010)

Minnesota's pretty far away...but then again, I don't have a car. Plus, it doesn't have to be the same weekend
Edit: I understand the Minnesota comment now -.- sorry about that, Cyrus...

Actually, I meant the University of Chicago, not UIC...it's off the red line, sorta...

I'm not sure about winter break...I'm going to Hawaii with my family and other people may be out of town. If a lot of people are gonna be here during the break, I could schedule it around me...


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 3, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> Minnesota's pretty far away...but then again, I don't have a car. Plus, it doesn't have to be the same weekend
> Edit: I understand the Minnesota comment now -.- sorry about that, Cyrus...
> 
> Actually, I meant the University of Chicago, not UIC...it's off the red line, sorta...
> ...


December (not break) has the potential be a very bad time for people. For me, personally, it is. I'll have a huge winter concert with my orchestra at the end of December. I know you said December 4th (early December), but if it's too close to the concert date, my Saturday rehearsals will be mandatory. That's just me. Other people might have other "final" things too. I still don't know what day it will be, but just a heads up.
I would personally prefer Winter Break or Before December. I understand if you can't do it, so I'll live with it.

EDIT: I just realized it's already November :fp
EDIT again, I read your post, forget about December


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 4, 2010)

well, I think it'll end up in either January or February, so what does everyone think for events?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Please make it February, Minnesota and Chicago are much closer for people with transportation, or those in between.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 4, 2010)

isn't there a competition in minnesota this week? what's up with that? maybe they should change their comp -.-


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 4, 2010)

My best week would be Febuary 19 as of right now. I hope this will be my first cubing competition .


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 4, 2010)

3 rounds of 3x3 
2x2
4x4
5x5 
Pyraminx
Square 1
3x3 BLD
Magic 
OH

If possible.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 4, 2010)

i was planning on 3 rounds of 3x3 if we have enough ppl...2-3 rounds of 2x2
4x4, 5x5, pyraminx, BLD, magic, and OH seem fairly standard
suppose Square 1 isnt a bad idea...
maybe master magic, cuz it's kinda quick


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 4, 2010)

Just whatever you do, don't get rid of 5x5. I still don't have a complete average due to choking and last minute cut-offs =]


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 4, 2010)

Also mabey we can do skewb as it might be an offical event by the time of the competition. Also there is a good chance I can come.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 10, 2010)

so, i put up a poll with dates...pick any ones that work for you guys
also, if I'm missing any dates that you think are plausible, let me know


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 25, 2010)

(somewhat bump) The earlier the better for me. 2 weeks before Jan 22, people start coming back from break, so fewer things pop up.


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 4, 2010)

so...i still want the competition to happen...all i need is a date, then I'll propose it to WCA
Also, doing it in January may not work, because it gives me like 2 weeks to work on most of this stuff after i get back from vacation


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 5, 2010)

I will ask my dad what time would be best for him. We were going to Chicago anyway sometime next year to tour Chicago University. Once I get feedback from him, I will fill out the poll.

I would compete in 2x2, 3x3, OH, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, pyraminx, megaminx, magic, master magic, clock, and skewb if they make that an official event. I don't expect you to hold all these events at the competition, but these are just events that I would most likely compete in if you had them.

Remember, I'm still not sure if I can even go yet.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 5, 2010)

Anything but the 19th would work for me.


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if I want to do clock or skewb...maybe if enough people want it
I'm considering megaminx


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2010)

I have something in February (solo music performance). I don't know when it is, but the week before and maybe even the week before that are mandatory rehearsals. First week of March?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just some advice, I don't think the 19th would be great.....because there is gonna be a competition in MN the 20th. And i'd say it would probably attract more people then chicago. But I guess it is possible for people to go to both.....


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 5, 2010)

the 19th doesnt seem to be working for a lot of people, anyway...it looks like most people want it in january


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> the 19th doesnt seem to be working for a lot of people, anyway...it looks like most people want it in january


Is early March available?
And what will you be calling it? Chicago Open 2011 or Chicago Winter 2010, (which gives the possibility of a Chicago Spring and Summer and Fall)?


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know about pushing it back so far...
and i was just gonna call it University of Chicago Open or something


----------



## Bryan (Dec 5, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> And what will you be calling it? Chicago Open 2011 or Chicago Winter 2010, (which gives the possibility of a Chicago Spring and Summer and Fall)?


 
Yes. Previous competitions in the same vicinity without a sub-year identifier is one of the main things for determining if another competition can be held. :fp


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> I don't know about pushing it back so far...
> and i was just gonna call it University of Chicago Open or something


 
Ic, then early January is fine. 
I'm not digging the name, but it's fine.


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 5, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Yes. Previous competitions in the same vicinity without a sub-year identifier is one of the main things for determining if another competition can be held. :fp


 
im trying to determine whether or not that is sarcasm...im guessing it is


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Ic, then early January is fine.
> I'm not digging the name, but it's fine.



o... well i guess we can't have a competition then. No good name = no competition.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would say the later the better. I could not go to the last Chicago comp. because of bad road conditions.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 5, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> I would say the later the better. I could not go to the last Chicago comp. because of bad road conditions.


 
There were bad roads for Cat & Mouse?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> o... well i guess we can't have a competition then. No good name = no competition.


 
I said "It's fine"


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 6, 2010)

i think that having the competition in january lets me justify another in spring...hopefully


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 10, 2010)

So, it's looking like January 22...if that's a good date, I'll probably want to get it confirmed very soon


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 10, 2010)

It's good for me, lets hope it's good for others too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh, I think they're talking about setting up a competition in Champaign-Urbana (University of Illinois), IL on January 29. Might it not be better to postpone the Chicago one for a month or two? I think the U of I competition is already very far along in planning.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, I think they're talking about setting up a competition in Champaign-Urbana (University of Illinois), IL on January 29. Might it not be better to postpone the Chicago one for a month or two? I think the U of I competition is already very far along in planning.


 
They're planning a cube comp in Campaign? Who, and how do you know? 

Postponing it 2 months is fine for me too. Plus a competition in March eliminates the high chance of a blizzard.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> They're planning a cube comp in Campaign? Who, and how do you know?


 
Hongfei Tian is setting it up, and since Ilkyoo Choi (who did the Carnegie Mellon competitions) is now at U of I, he's also heavily involved. Ilkyoo has been discussing it with me and Jim Mertens in an email thread.

Sorry I didn't bring it up before; I was in on that email thread for the past month, and also watching this thread, and it just never occurred to me that this was sort of a conflict until tonight.


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 19, 2010)

Bump.

Is there any updates on this? It's about a month away from Jan. 22 (The most voted poll option).


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 20, 2010)

It's happening 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26234-UIUC-Spring-2010&p=503551#post503551


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 21, 2010)

A UChicago competition might still be happening... but it'll have to be more than a weekend away from UIUC.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope this isn't in Feburary now (personal reasons). If it was, I'll have to go to UIUC and miss Uchicago.


----------



## xdaragon (Dec 24, 2010)

February 19th!!!! I accidentally clicked 26th XD


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 24, 2010)

xdaragon said:


> February 19th!!!! I accidentally clicked 26th XD


 
February 20th is MOA 2011, so I doubt it will be the 19th.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 24, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> February 20th is MOA 2011, so I doubt it will be the 19th.


 
Close enough where people could travel and compete twice in a weekend. Sounds great


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates, as I have been in Hawaii (yes, you can be jealous). With the competition at UIUC, I'll probably push the competition back to, as someone suggested, March.


----------



## TheJCube (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry for bumping, but is there an update for this so far?
I don't want to sound like I'm rushing things, but I need to know the date as soon as possible.


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 30, 2011)

sorry about the lack of update, but I was postponing because of the UIUC competition
in light of that, I was thinking of holding this sometime in late march or early april


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 30, 2011)

Woo, I have a violin competition in early April. BUT, it's on friday, so I know I can come.


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 30, 2011)

well, at the moment, I'm thinking april 2nd because I think that's when most schools are on break and I know none of my friends on campus can bug me about scheduling during midterm time...but I can mess with that date as need be


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 30, 2011)

It it possible to edit polls to change the dates?

My vote: April 9th (That might be too far in the future knowing that you originally wanted it in December).


----------



## Bryan (Jan 31, 2011)

marthaurion said:


> well, at the moment, I'm thinking april 2nd because I think that's when most schools are on break and I know none of my friends on campus can bug me about scheduling during midterm time...but I can mess with that date as need be


 
Clinton, IA will probably have one on April 16th.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah...im aware of the iowa competition, but i've already had to postpone because of the uiuc open and if i keep postponing, i'll graduate...


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 1, 2011)

marthaurion said:


> yeah...im aware of the iowa competition, but i've already had to postpone because of the uiuc open and if i keep postponing, i'll graduate...


 I'm ok with a competition April 2 AND April 16. That's just me, if you're not, then I can go to Iowa


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 1, 2011)

april 2nd is the one that works best for me...i can do april 16 as well, but i really don't wanna schedule on the same day as cyrus


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 1, 2011)

I say April 2nd as well!
I'm totally fine with that date.

I just need to see it finalized because my parents have to schedule their vacation dates, then for sure I would go.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 1, 2011)

im confirming with the venue and i just need to make sure there's gonna be a delegate there


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 4, 2011)

OK, April 2nd is all cleared up for me!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 4, 2011)

yay

got a band trip april 9th, so the 2nd, I think is great.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like it mabey in march or on a saturday not sunday.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 10, 2011)

April 2nd work for me or even better would be June.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 10, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> April 2nd work for me or even better would be June.


 
Do you really think he is gonna stretch it to June for one person?


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 10, 2011)

i keep getting asked to push the date back for competitions that were apparently being planned before December, because they're much further along than me (honestly, I only needed a delegate and a date)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 10, 2011)

Actually, april 2nd is a really bad day. I'm about to announce something similar for that day, in Indianapolis.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 10, 2011)

marthaurion said:


> (honestly, I only needed a delegate and a date)


 
So what you should do is pick a date, and find a delegate.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 10, 2011)

If there's going to be a competition in Indiana on April 2nd, then this pushing back and whole thing is ridiculous. This comp was already interrupted, no need for another one.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 10, 2011)

just get a date and a delegate. People will show up if there is a competition.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 12, 2011)

No April sill works for me.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 15, 2011)

Has the Date been set.


----------

